
Ask HN: Buying mid-2015 MBP 15” in 2019, a good idea? - m_b
Hi,<p>I bought a Retina MBA in December 2018, it’s actually back at Apples because of his fucking keyboard. Problems started to appear 6 months after the purchase and I’m fed up bringing it back to the store for repairs.
I’m thinking about reselling it and buying a second hand mid-2015 Retina 15” MacBook Pro (high-end config) for a moderate price. I already found one, the seller is nice and competent, the laptop clean.<p>Do you think it’s a good idea?
======
baggy_trough
Depends if you want to hold out for the rumored 16" MacBook Pro in Sept/Opt
with scissor keyboard.

~~~
m_b
I doubt I’ll have the money to buy it...

